# K9Data Info



## heartgoldens

I've been looking up lots of dogs on K9data recently...just absorbing information, studying lines, etc. I came across a dog where the administrators have locked this dog's info from being edited. What would be the reason for that?? Just curious.


----------



## MGMF

There should be no reason someone doing research would need to edit the k9data of a dog owned by someone else. We all know k9data is a fantastic database but can be adjusted by the unknown. Many breeders use this database keeping track of their dogs and line and work to keep it accurate and true. They sure would have the choice to lock out adjustments if they so choose. The only example I could think of that someone other then the owner would add is if they discovered a missing pedigree. This you could contact the owner as they should be more then glad to update. I would hope if anyone was making adjustments it was for the good of the database and accurate history but this is not always true. I am sure some lock out because they have false info and they don't want anyone to adjust the truth but there would be a lot more red flags then k9data. Example would be listing clearances in k9data that can not verified with OFA. Can I ask why you think you would need access?


----------



## Shalva

I have seen administrators lock historical dogs. Those that are influential and are of historical value. Those are the only ones I have ever seen locked previously.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I don't think the OP is saying she would need access to modify a dog on k9data for any reason. I think she was just asking why a dog would be locked.


----------



## sterregold

Dogs have also been locked when people have posted unsubstantiated defamatory information about them, or when owners have posted false information about them (such as fake clearance numbers!) Then the admins remove the problematic content and lock the dog so it is not repeated.


----------



## heartgoldens

I don't need or want to edit the dog's information. I just came across a sire that several English type golden breeders have been using out here on the west coast and noticed his information was locked by administrators...just wondering why.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I've run across several locked dogs myself. Sometimes historical, but often because of people making incorrect or false changes.

If you click on the "View change history" button, you can see a list of the changes made and who made them. I always check that out-very illuminating sometimes  I've seen a lot of dogs locked because the owner (or someone else) was entering false clearance information.


----------



## cubbysan

Just to clarify, if a dog is not LOCKED, anybody not just the owner, can update the statistics of that dog?


----------



## MikaTallulah

cubbysan said:


> Just to clarify, if a dog is not LOCKED, anybody not just the owner, can update the statistics of that dog?


Yup  They can.

It have done it once or twice. The breeders name was spelled wrong and they were related to my previous golden, Lucky. That is as far as I would go. I would only do it I was 100% sure of the info.


----------



## cubbysan

MikaTallulah said:


> Yup  They can.
> 
> It have done it once or twice. The breeders name was spelled wrong and they were related to my previous golden, Lucky. That is as far as I would go. I would only do it I was 100% sure of the info.


Wow, then that doesn't make the info very trustworthy, like wikipedia.  If I were a breeder, I would want my info locked. It only takes one disgruntled person to ruin your reputation this way.


----------



## tippykayak

Wikipedia and k9data are both quite trustworthy, as long as you remember that they're user contributed. Since both keep a change history, you can see acts of vandalism and undo them. If entries become contentious (like some of the HVB "creme" dogs), they can be locked.


----------



## HunterHammon

It seems the owner of this site likes to remove information from other breeders. I suggest as it has happened to use again today, that all breeders make or have made your own "K-9 data information page on your web site. This way they cannot block your dog’s information, if they do not like a breeder they block them so you cannot make updates or changes. It is a way for them to keep the competition out of the picture. I suggest other breeders having the same problem seek each other out for a class action or seek your own legal advice.


----------



## SheetsSM

Firedog said:


> It seems the owner of this site likes to remove information from other breeders. I suggest as it has happened to use again today, that all breeders make or have made your own "K-9 data information page on your web site. This way they cannot block your dog’s information, if they do not like a breeder they block them so you cannot make updates or changes. It is a way for them to keep the competition out of the picture. I suggest other breeders having the same problem seek each other out for a class action or seek your own legal advice.


Can you provide an example on k9data of a dog that has been wrongly in your opinion locked?


----------



## Prism Goldens

Firedog said:


> It seems the owner of this site likes to remove information from other breeders. I suggest as it has happened to use again today, that all breeders make or have made your own "K-9 data information page on your web site. This way they cannot block your dog’s information, if they do not like a breeder they block them so you cannot make updates or changes. It is a way for them to keep the competition out of the picture. I suggest other breeders having the same problem seek each other out for a class action or seek your own legal advice.


That got a laugh from me this morning... the admin of K9data have no interest in blocking competition- the interest is in protecting the value of the database. If your info was changed/your dog locked, it is because you posted an untruth based on the truth of the OFA or AKC databases....


----------



## LJack

Firedog said:


> It seems the owner of this site likes to remove information from other breeders. I suggest as it has happened to use again today, that all breeders make or have made your own "K-9 data information page on your web site. This way they cannot block your dog’s information, if they do not like a breeder they block them so you cannot make updates or changes. It is a way for them to keep the competition out of the picture. I suggest other breeders having the same problem seek each other out for a class action or seek your own legal advice.



Yes, how dare someone make an amazing and free tool available to anyone (as in thousands of users) and then limit the content by removing inaccurate and unverifiable information. THE TRAVESTY!

Stop posting incorrect or unverifiable information and you won’t have a problem. If you read your user agreement when you registered, you would know the site can refuse read/write access for any reason. 

You are absolutely correct, if you don’t like this tool for which you pay nothing and which owes you nothing, go create your own.


----------



## DevWind

I didn’t know anyone could edit any dog. I wouldn’t dream of touching any dogs but my own!


----------



## pandamonium

Dear Firedog. (With 1 post.) 
I would be very interested to hear your examples of when this happened. (Today?...) It almost sounds like you have had your information "challenged" and changed/corrected for some reason. If the information was not accurate... I would think you would be happy to have it correct! If something was changed incorrectly why wouldn't you contact k9 data? PS Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nate83

class action LOL this should be fun.


----------



## BlazenGR

Hmmmm. Complaining about a FREE database that is populated by the users using (basically) data that is in the public domain. Sorry; I believe we have a troll.


----------



## Bella Floden

While I think the open database is a great tool, always consult with the breeder of the golden for FULL information. I have had incorrect changes made to our dogs. A database is only as good as the information put in it.


----------



## Prism Goldens

HunterHammon said:


> It seems the owner of this site likes to remove information from other breeders. I suggest as it has happened to use again today, that all breeders make or have made your own "K-9 data information page on your web site. This way they cannot block your dog’s information, if they do not like a breeder they block them so you cannot make updates or changes. It is a way for them to keep the competition out of the picture. I suggest other breeders having the same problem seek each other out for a class action or seek your own legal advice.


I'm curious- 
since this thread came up today... so the quoted post was originally posted under the name firedog. It's quoted right below. Then apparently it was changed to honor that 'much used undershot appearing' dog Hunter Hammon. And none of the dogs belonging to the family that owns that dog have been locked. The eyes they claim are OFA but that are not on OFA have been removed several times, and put right back, then removed again. Same with hearts. I suspect that was bothersome to the owner or breeder, so they have claimed that the admins of k9data are in competition w them... .. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1797214 to see this stellar OFA page containing no hearts or eyes (or many dogs in all manner of relatedness with all 4 clearances).


----------



## Bella Floden

I don't know, but I can say I've had several changes made (not by the owner but by someone "authorized") and website links have been changed, important info I've included, even DNA clearances removed. I did contact the owner about the DNA clearances and because I had both certificate of parentage (clear) and DNA testing (different company - clear), she only wanted the DNA test listed in the database.

Databases are only as good as the information in them. Please always check with the breeder or owner for more information and ask for verification.


----------

